# Hi all and help Please



## helenszk (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi , 

I am looking at Moving to Maspalomas Gran Canaria next year but I need some help, it is me and my 10 year old daughter and I am looking at moving for her next year at school.
Does anyone have infrmation regards schools in Maspalomas, I have only been able to find Private schools online? Also does anyone know of decent websites for long term renting? Aslo can anyone let me know of any permits or anyhing basically that i need to know as I dont know very much. I have my own business which is internet and phone based so I wouldnt be looking for work.
Please as much informations anyone could give me would be a great help.
Many thanks in advance
Helen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenszk said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am looking at Moving to Maspalomas Gran Canaria next year but I need some help, it is me and my 10 year old daughter and I am looking at moving for her next year at school.
> Does anyone have infrmation regards schools in Maspalomas, I have only been able to find Private schools online? Also does anyone know of decent websites for long term renting? Aslo can anyone let me know of any permits or anyhing basically that i need to know as I dont know very much. I have my own business which is internet and phone based so I wouldnt be looking for work.
> ...


:welcome: 

I don't have any info on the schools because I'm a long way from there, but using this search thingy I found several

Colegios privados : colegios concertados : colegios públicos

If it hasn't held the search, put 'maspalomas' for localidad, then select 'público' for adscripción & 'primaria' for enseñanzas. 


For property, take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, wheer you'll find links to national rental websites 

As an EU citizen you don't need any permits or visas, but you do have to register. The first post on the FAQ link above will help you with that


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Does your daughter speak Spanish?


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

health insurance and NEI?


----------



## helenszk (Sep 19, 2017)

we are learning it at the moment so we know it fully before moving


----------



## helenszk (Sep 19, 2017)

we need health Insurance ? whats NEI


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenszk said:


> we need health Insurance ? whats NEI


He means NIE. 

Yes you'll need health insurance unless you are paying the Spanish equivalent of NI contributions. 

Since you'll be working online, it's probably worth you registering as self-employed (autónomo) here & paying NI. That way you & your daughter will be covered by state healthcare & you'll be contributing towards your pension..


You'll have to declare for tax anyway.

You will be issued a NIE (Número de Indentificación de Extranjero) when you register as resident. You'll need proof of funds / income plus health cover in order to register.

As I mentioned before, you're required to register - though I forgot to mention that yuo have to do so within 90 days.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We know it is difficult, but if the OP is going to transfer her business with her to Spain, then she will either be an employee of her own company (and therefore paying social security) or will be self employed (again paying SS) so, in theory, no Health Insurance will be required.

NIE is the fiscal ID, which you will need to do anything! Including set up your business.

Sorry, hadn't seen Xabiachica's response when I typed this. But I think that there isn't a choice about transfering the business activities is there? The OP will have to do that AFAIK.


----------



## helenszk (Sep 19, 2017)

Do you know how it will work as I have a business partner who will remain in England the LTD company is in his name Im a shareholder and down as an employee rather then actually being self employed


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenszk said:


> Do you know how it will work as I have a business partner who will remain in England the LTD company is in his name Im a shareholder and down as an employee rather then actually being self employed


You can remain as an employee of the UK company. You'll still have to declare for income tax here, & probably pay some inome tax, as threasholds are lower. 

I'm pretty sure that in those circumstances you'll need private healthcare, but speak to the Overseas healthcare Team at the DWP. 

The best thing is to speak to a gestor or accountant here in Spain.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> You can remain as an employee of the UK company. You'll still have to declare for income tax here, & probably pay some inome tax, as threasholds are lower.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that in those circumstances you'll need private healthcare, but speak to the Overseas healthcare Team at the DWP.
> 
> The best thing is to speak to a gestor or accountant here in Spain.


At personal level for the OP, that may be correct, I am not really sure.

But I believe that the Ltd company in the UK, having an employee with their tax residence in Spain will deemed to have a Permanent Establishment. That potentially will have a significant cost (and will be an unknown after Brexit of course), so I would get expert advice and speak to the partner about it.


----------

